# For experienced rescuers: do you give adopters AKC papers, if you have them?



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We have, for the first time, a purebred GSD in my shelter's adoption program who has his AKC papers. He's an 8-month old. As far as I can tell, he's BYB -- neither the sire or dam or any other dog by this breeder shows up on pedigreedatabase.com when I entered them in the search feature (I searched the breeder name, the full names, and parts of their names).

He's in a special adoption program we started that's an alternative to owner-surrendering at the shelter--where the owner gives volunteers a few weeks to help rehome the dog, neuter it, and screen applicants _before _surrendering at the shelter. Basically, it works as though the owner is fostering her own dog for the shelter--we handle the vetting and adoption, she just keeps the dog fed and safe for a while longer. The owner also was adamant that he shouldn't go back to the breeder--which supports my BYB thesis. The owner has turned over copies of the papers though, and is willing to give them to a new owner.

Here's the dilemma: would _you_ market this dog as having AKC papers and turn the papers over to the future adopter? He'll be fixed before adoption, so there's no chance of him being bred. Keep in mind we have a ticking clock on him to find him a home -- the owners typically give us several weeks, and if a home isn't found, drop them at the overcrowded shelter with a 50% kill rate. There, I'd still work with him to find him a home or foster, but he'd be at risk of illness and even euth. 

On the one hand, if we market the dog as AKC-registered, with papers, to prospective adopters, he'll draw more interest from people who think papers make a dog "special." On the other, we've heard rumors of adopters, no matter how well screened, selling or otherwise transferring the AKC registration papers to some unscrupulous breeder to use for different animals. We are, after all, in the Deep South where BYB and puppy mills are rampant.

Thoughts from experienced rescuers?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not an experienced rescue but I did rescue my Tasha and she had papers. She was spayed before I got her, so breeding her was not an issue. I do like having her papers and here is why. I was able to research her lines and find out her history. It is kind of nice being able to know what lines she is from and what to look out for in the future. I wouldn't advertise you have the papers (maybe advertise that you have a copy of his AKC papers) but once you have found a good home for him, I would give her new owners maybe even just a photo copy of the papers so they can research his lines for themselves.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Is the dog registered already? I think you might have an issue transferring owners as I believe the old owner has to also sign the dog over for the AKC to recognize that its a true transfer of ownership (think of a car title).

I'd include the papers...not being on pedigree database does not make a dog byb. A lot of breeders don't use pedigree database. There's a lot of breeders that don't know how to use the internet so I wouldn't judge a dog based on the fact that its not on pedigree database.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We do not, as per a specific policy, pass along the AKC papers with any dog that we get who has them. And this is in the north.  We file it with their paperwork that does not go to their new family. All our dogs are speutered before adoption, but we still do not give them out.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

The rule at the shelter was the papers were returned to the AKC. No exceptions. With my personal fosters, I would include a copy of pedigree with the adoption paperwork.
Sheilah


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

My local shelter shreds CKC papers and will call the animal a breed-type (ie Border Collie-type, GSD-type) since to sell an animal as purebred up here it has to be registered with an organization incorporated under the Animal Pedigree Act.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not give the papers if the animals is spayed/neutered? If someone wants to compete with the dog, it makes it much easier to have the papers.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Why not give the papers if the animals is spayed/neutered? If someone wants to compete with the dog, it makes it much easier to have the papers.


I agree with this. ^

I'm not in the world of rescues and fostering. However, I AM in the world of having rescued. One of the dogs, I did not receive papers for. At the time, I really didn't think twice... but now that I've actually spent countless hours and paychecks on training... to find out that I can not attach any titles on this dog. Well... it's disheartening. All the work, and no title. Also, in some other venues, I can't even bring him since we don't have his papers.

If he is neutered.... why not? Some owners just want them to know their dog's history. Know of their lines... get some knowledge as to why the dog is what he/she is. Understand them better. etc.etc. Maybe it's just my lack of knowledge of how rescues and shelters work... but, I just don't see the harm in a neutered/spayed dog going with it's AKC papers.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd want the papers just to have insight into how my dog came to be... our goldendoodle came with papers of the sire and dam... it was fun to look stuff up... I would hope all rescues are fixed prior to rehoming.... as well meaning as most people are... a lot of times the desire to share their dog through pups takes over.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Basu was AKC registered and I was given all of his paperwork when I adopted him. He was neutered and I never did anything with it but it was interesting to see his pedigree.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If the dog is already registered with AKC then the current owners need to do a Transfer in order for the new owners to be able to do anything in AKC with the dog.

If the dog is not already registered I wouldn't bother with the papers. The new owners can do the ILP if they want to compete.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses so far. 

It sounds like there's a range of policies at rescues on this. I totally get why an adopter would _want _them -- I'd want them too. My gut reaction was to turn them over, but the concern being raised by others that I work with -- which I think has some merit -- is whether we might regret doing that later by unintentionally enabling bad stuff to happen (i.e., the papers end up used by an unscrupulous breeder to pass off some other dogs' pups as being from this dog).

The papers were not actually sent in by the owner when the pup was purchased -- they are the AKC registration papers for the pup that she received from her breeder, ready to be filled out by someone new. Even if a transfer of ownership form were needed, since the owner is still in the picture working with us to rehome this dog for her, we think she would work with us.

For rescues that have a policy one way or the other, can you walk me through your reasoning (and/or experiences that led to the policy)? 

Is there a way for us to notify the AKC this animal has been neutered so that his permanent file reflects that no puppies should ever be registered with him as sire (i.e., his papers can't be used for another intact animal to register BYB puppies produced by that unregistered animal)? That would solve the problem, I think.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I always provided the paperwork with the dogs that had it. Just fun for the new owners to know. Dogs were always spayed/neutered before adoption. I would have never placed the dog with the kind if people who would get into a pedigree scam with a BYB. Never had problems because of the papers.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never had one yet, but if I did I'd probably keep the papers (keep them on file with the rescue) and give the owners a copy. There's no reason they can't know the dog's registered name and look into the pedigree. I would not allow papers to be the reason the dog is adopted.


----------

